# Canadian Bacon 1st Attempt Charcuterie Method



## sgriff49 (Jul 24, 2016)

Doing  a 4 pound loin that I got from Costco.  The Brine is as follows:

1 Gallon/4 liters of water
350 grams Koshar Salt
225 grams of sugar
42 grams of pink salt
1 large batch of Sage
1 large batch of Thyme
2 garlic gloves peeled and smashed

Combined all ingredients into large pot and bring to a simmer stirring to dissolve the salts and sugar.  Remove from heat and chill prior to placing loin into brine.
I took a two gallon zip lock bag and placed brine and loin in.  This recipe calls for a 48 hour brining.  I am assuming you can let go longer but the salt may become over powering.  After 48 hours remove loin from brine rinse under cold water and pat dry place on a rack and chill for 12 to 24 hours.
Hot Smoke until an internal temp of 150 degrees.

This recipe was taken from Charcuterie: The craft of salting, smoking, and curing by *This recipe was taken from Charcuterie: The craft of salting, smoking, and curing by Michael Ruhlman and Brian Polcyn*

Will post pics as I go, interested to hear some comments on the curing time only being 48 hours?  Most guys here seem to go at least 6 days.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

I usually go 2 weeks & inject the loin with the brine.

I don't see how your going to get penetration to the middle of a piece of meat that thick in 48 hours,

especially if you didn't inject it.

Al


----------



## sgriff49 (Jul 25, 2016)

Al I was a little confused with that curing time also.  From researching on here it seems that most would at least do 6 to 8 days of curing.  I watched a YT video of this very recipe by Kamado Joe here is the link for those interested


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

One thing on the time is that the process calls for hot smoking the meat. If you were cold smoking the meat you would need the longer curing time and you would want to inject the loin. 

In my opinion that recipe isn't making Canadian bacon. You are just making a brined loin even though cure has been added. The cure process just isn't long enough. 

If you want to make bacon, I'd suggest looking at Pops Brine for starters or for dry rub curing Digging dog farms cure calculator. I'm not anTQ fan but if you prefer to use that Bearcarbers many bacon cure step by step threads are also a good place to start. 

I'm also a not a hot smoker when it comes time bacon. I prefer the flavors and texture of the cold smoked product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2016)

I agree with Case (Dirtsailor) that this would be OK for Hot Smoking, but not cold smoking.

It depends on the thickness as to how long I cure anything, and 48 hours is never enough to actually cure a Hunk of meat.

This almost reminds me of the way Morton's tells people to cure Canadian Bacon:

They say to cure for 3 to 5 days.

However they don't even smoke it.

They just refrigerate it after curing, and then fry the slices before eating.

That's fine if you want CB that's not smoked.

Bear


----------



## sgriff49 (Jul 26, 2016)

I will let you guys know on how this turns out I have the other half of this loin and with that one doing the dry rub cure and with let cure for a minimum of 6 to 8 days.  Will be able to compare and contrast.


----------



## sgriff49 (Jul 26, 2016)

I finished the 1st batch today following the directions and recipe in Charcuterie Book I referenced above.  Here are some pics of the finished product.  I smoked to internal temp of 150 degrees.  Fried a little up for the wife to taste test, she liked but I think next batch will be much better as I am using Bear's method













image.jpeg



__ sgriff49
__ Jul 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sgriff49
__ Jul 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sgriff49
__ Jul 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ sgriff49
__ Jul 26, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks good!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks Real Good, Shannon!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sgriff49 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Al and Bear it turned out pretty good for a 1st time I have your "how to" CB in the fridge now curing for 10 days Aug. 5th is the target date.  Like to play around different methods to really get a feel on how to do it.  But this method is good way to do it, but I do think 4 days in the wet brine is a little short so if I do this one again will let it cure for a few more days.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2016)

Sgriff49 said:


> Thanks Al and Bear it turned out pretty good for a 1st time I have your "how to" CB in the fridge now curing for 10 days Aug. 5th is the target date.  Like to play around different methods to really get a feel on how to do it.  But this method is good way to do it, but I do think 4 days in the wet brine is a little short so if I do this one again will let it cure for a few more days.


That's the best thing to do---use many methods & pick the ones you like best.

Take Notes too---I have filled about 8 Spiral bound notebooks with notes in 7 years.

My Step by Steps come mostly from those notes.

Bear


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 1, 2016)

That's some kinda color on that CB! Great job!


----------



## disco (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice back bacon! That is what us Canadians call it!

Disco


----------

